# Solved: Acronis True Image SATA Drive Support



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It appears that Acronis True Image 10 home doesn't support SATA hard drives. I tried searching their site for support information, but I couldn't find anything. I'm able to create a backup image from within Windows, but I can't restore anything because the boot disk doesn't detect the hard drive.

Is version 11 necessary for SATA drive support? I'm not thrilled to drop another $40 after less than a year.


----------



## LittleGhoti (Jan 13, 2004)

Acronis has supported SATA since at least version 9. When you created the boot disk, did you create the full version? That is what is needed for USB and SATA support.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes, I used the "full version" option.


----------



## Rickangel (Mar 27, 2008)

DoubleHelix:
I had the same problem whith version 10.00, I upgrade to the version 10.0.4942 to solve this problem and now I can see my SATA HDD and perform the image like a charm, previous versions not work completely with SATA drives, with previous versions you need to make a bootable BARTCD to install the SATA drives almost manually, if you can´t upgrade you need to make the BartCD, the complete explanation is in the manual of the program, sorry about my english I´m from Mexico.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Your English is just fine. I should have added in my original post that I already applied the 10.0.4942 update and then re-created the boot disk. It still didn't work. 

I may have to look into creating my own custom boot disk, but that detracts from Acronis's simplicity. 

Thanks for the help, and any other suggestions that come up.


----------



## HowardKatz (Mar 27, 2008)

The "Full Mode" CDs that Acronis creates are Linux-based, and do not include SATA drivers. Bizarre but true. Hey, it's only five-year old technology, eh? 

However, If you create a "Safe Mode" Boot CD, that is based on Windows drivers, which do have SATA support. Who would have thought that "Safe" is more complete than "Full"?

In my experience, this applies to Acronis MigrateEasy, Acronis True Image Home, Seagate DiscWizard, etc..

Howard Katz, MCSE


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That worked! Thank you for your help.

With all the forum veterans here who recommend Acronis to people every day, I'm surprised this issue never came up before that no one had that suggestion.


----------

